# OPI Holland collection for Spring 2012



## SQUALID (Dec 6, 2011)

Spring is here! OPI are releasing a FANTASTIC collection inspired by Holland, the land of tulips, clogs and gouda cheese. Do you like what you see? I'm über excited!



_A roll in the Hague, I have a Herring problem, Wooden Shoe like to know, Red Lights ahead… Where?, Thanks a Windmillion, Pedal Faster Suzi_
_Did you ‘ear about Van Gogh?, Dutch’ya just love OPI?, Gouda Gouda two shoes, I don’t give a Rotterdam, Kiss me on my Tulips, Vampsterdam_









  	And here are my swatches of the whole collection!

  	A roll in the Hague, I have a Herring problem, Wooden Shoe like to know, Red Lights ahead… Where?, Thanks a Windmillion, Pedal Faster Suzi





  	Did you ‘ear about Van Gogh?, Dutch’ya just love OPI?, Gouda Gouda two shoes, I don’t give a Rotterdam, Kiss me on my Tulips, Vampsterdam
_



_


  	Do you have any favourites?


----------



## Anneri (Dec 6, 2011)

Love!!! My bf is Dutch, so just for that reason I'll have to get a few of these! A roll in the Hague, I have a herring problem and Dutch'ya just love OPI look lovely!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Dec 6, 2011)

Anneri said:


> Love!!! My bf is Dutch, so just for that reason I'll have to get a few of these! A roll in the Hague, I have a herring problem and Dutch'ya just love OPI look lovely!


	That's a very good reason.


----------



## SQUALID (Dec 7, 2011)

They're all so pretty. Here's A Roll in the Hague


----------



## LiLBeautyBarbie (Dec 7, 2011)

the colours are beautiful! i'm going to have to pick some up


----------



## xpinkglitter (Dec 7, 2011)

FINALLY! A creme finish hot pink


----------



## Indigowaters (Jan 8, 2012)

When is this collection coming out?


----------

